# Solid Block Ice in Ft Collins??



## captishmael (Feb 8, 2008)

I haven't been able to find any in several years. I freeze 1 gal. jugs then cut away the top of the plastic jug to make cocktail ice or keep it intact for general cooling use.


----------



## asleep.at.the.oars (May 6, 2006)

Buy a flex form (http://clinebellequipment.com/catal.../the-flex-form-your-personal-block-ice-maker/), bags, and a chest freezer and start making your own. It's getting harder and harder to even find the crushed ice formed into a block variety.


----------



## dweiss (Sep 17, 2013)

try King Soopers on south College I think they still carry it...


----------



## nemi west (Jun 22, 2006)

i have been using the big plastic tubs that salad mix comes in 

I have used the same tub over 30 times with no sign of failure of the plastic 

fill it half way..... freeze...... fill it to the top the next day... freeze 

sit on counter upsidedown a few minutes....... ice falls out

repeat

yes........ it is a PIA if you want 50lbs one weekend


----------

